# Quick Disconnect for Teck Cables?



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Pin n sleeve?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Explosion proof Pin et sleeve device and they are not cheap btw.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Normally dont use tec like that,
i would go tec to a jb then soow out of jb to a weld plug


spur62 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i have an application where i have to use teck (armoured) cables in a zone 1, div. 2 location. For this specific application the equipment can be moved. The customer would ideally like a quick disconnect type of connector to be able to disconnect and move the equipment as needed. I am having trouble locating this type of connector. Does anyone know of such a teck connector (rated for 20a, 120v) or another solution for this? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Do your rules allow tec cable to be used as portable power cable?


Seems odd to me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Do your rules allow tec cable to be used as portable power cable?
> 
> 
> Seems odd to me.


Not that I'm aware of but it's done all the time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

99cents said:


> Not that I'm aware of but it's done all the time.


If its not permitted, I have my doubts as to whether a C1D2 cord cap type of deal even exists for tec cable.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Arktite receptacles will work..


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

soow is permitted for temporary or moving equipment in canada.


----------

